# Rigs



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys has the Deepwater Nat and any of the ENSCO Rigs been repositioned in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

thick said:


> Guys has the Deepwater Nat and any of the ENSCO Rigs been repositioned in the last couple of weeks?


What do you mean. Did you travel to numbers that were gone.


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

No, Just curious had heard they had been moved around a little. Guess I'll find in a couple hours.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

8506 is gone.


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

Scruggspc thanks for the heads up on the Ensco! Congrats on your trip during the Shootout! Ours trip Tues/Wed did not turn out as exciting. We caught a couple yellowfins and a weehoo. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

Nautilus is still there. The Pathfinder is also still around Horn Mtn


----------

